# Andrea's Journal



## ncgirl21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Current:

Height: 5'8
Weight: 147

Goal:  
Weight:  130

1-13-04

Workout:  10 min. on incline- treadmill
                 10 min. on eliptical

weights & abs- 40 minutes

I won't post my diet because it's always pretty good, but my workouts are were I need to improve!!  I follow a low carb diet because I feel it works pretty well with my body.  I drink a minimum of 8 glasses of water per day.

Picture:

http://www.geocities.com/dreaswebpage/index.html

Any input, advice, and constructive criticism is welcomed!! I'd like to trim down my lower body.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

your VERY pretty hun! 
Best of luck with your goals.. lots of support here!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 14, 2004)

Woo hoo!  Another hottie joins the IM crew!  Welcome!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

The link doesn't work for me  I wanna see the hottie too damnit


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 14, 2004)

It only lets so many view per hour or something!! What a crock! It should be back up shortly, but I'm going to copy it to AOL too, that shouldn't happen there!

Sorry about that!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey, just upload the pics to your IM gallery  Just press the gallery button under your post and upload


----------



## Leslie (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome and good luck. You certainly look great already
Consider posting a glimpse of your diet. Most people here can learn from what is working for you


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 14, 2004)

I made the web page at a friends house so I'll have to wait until I go back to upload, but I will do it!!

My diet is pretty boring.  I eat almost the same thing every single day!! 

Breakfast:  1 whole egg, 1/2 cup egg whites, 1/4 cup mozz. cheese

Lunch:  Large chicken or tuna salad with tons of veggies

Snack:  string cheese

Dinner:  Talipia or Chicken
              broccoli and/or green beans

Every third day I add in more carbs.  Then it's usually 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup cottage cheese and 1/4 cup FF Vanilla Yogurt for breakfast.  Lunch is the same plus an apple, snack is fruit and string cheese or peanut butter and I add a sweet potato at dinner.  I have a cheat meal once a week, usually Saturday night.  I TRY to follow this, sometimes I have slip ups, but I try to just hop back on and keep going.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

looks good may be add a protein shake with may be some EFAS or 2 in there for extra caloires other wise you are going to stall metabolism which is NOT  good.  From looking at your caloires break down caloires are ungodly to low and that is going to cause you to eat up muscle and hold on to the fat (MAJOR MISTAKE WOMEN MAKE )   I know it sounds weird but if you eat more you will loose more just as long s it is good clean food


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> looks good may be add a protein shake with may be some EFAS or 2 in there for extra caloires other wise you are going to stall metabolism which is NOT  good.  From looking at your caloires break down caloires are ungodly to low and that is going to cause you to eat up muscle and hold on to the fat (MAJOR MISTAKE WOMEN MAKE )   I know it sounds weird but if you eat more you will loose more just as long s it is good clean food



I agree! it doesnt appear as tho your eating enough hun! Id add in some protein in your snack after lunch with some EFA's as Hans suggested.. and maybe another small meal in the evening.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 14, 2004)

What kind of meal would you suggest? I'm just soooo scared I'm going to gain!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

dont be afraid that your going to gain hun, good nutritious food and more calories will help to bump up your metabolism.. as I think your really at risk of kicking your body in starvation mode going that low. 
for the last meal why not a lean protein(after your dinner) how about some cottage cheese and peanut butter? or some lean protein and veggies with flax oil?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 15, 2004)

Pics look great  Don't be afraid to add some cals! Eating too little will work against you!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 15, 2004)

I think I'm going to add in a protein shake after dinner.  What kind would you suggest?

Workouts sucked last night!! Did abs, buns and some pushups, but I was sooooo tired.  Had school until 10:30 last night.  Got up early though today and did abs again.  I HATE cardio, but I know I've gotta do it!!

Thanks Jenny- your a hot little thing too!!

Atherjen-  Your abs in your avatar are awesome!!! How often do you train them.  

How many calories a day should I be eating.

5'8  145

Thanks!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> The link doesn't work for me  I wanna see the hottie too damnit


Me too 

Good luck with your journey babe


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Pics look great  Don't be afraid to add some cals! Eating too little will work against you!


  How'd you see her pictures, I still can't access them


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah i agree, u look great already..very pretty!

best of luck, and be sure that u will get awesome advice here as long as u keep posting! 

oh and welcome


----------



## sawheet (Jan 15, 2004)

You do not look 145, you look pretty damm perfect by the way!  Do you climb?, I spent allot of time in Nc climbing this past simmer.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks sawheet, Greekblondechic, and Katie!!  

I've never climbed, but I'd like too.  The mountains in Tennesse are even better than the one's here- you should check them out.  I love the mountains though- they are so pretty and peaceful!!f


Is diet soda that bad for you when your trying to loose weight.  I am addicted to Diet Sun Drop (for those of you who don't know what it is, it's a citrus soda, kind of like Mountain Dew or Surge.  It has 10 calories per serving, 0 fat, 70 mg. sodium, 0 carbs and 0 protein.  I drink that and diet caffeine free coke/pepsi and a TON of water.  I'm talking about 20 glasses a day (Yea, I'm constantly peeing !  !!  

Does it matter if I get Soy Protein or Whey Protein?  I'm heading to GNC tomorrow when I get paid and was curious.

Also, I heard that the following are good supplements to take when you are trying to loose weight (I currently don't take anything):

Vitamin C
Lecithin
B-Vitamin Complex
L-Carnitine

What do you think?

Has anyone ever used the lateral thigh trainer?  I've heard some other people say that it gives you a good thigh/bun workout, but just curious before I purchase it.

One more thing (damn this was long!!)  my 21st birthday is Sunday so I'm going out Saturday night and would like to get rid of as much water weight as possible.  Any suggestions as to how to do this?


----------



## sawheet (Jan 15, 2004)

I have been to Tenn, actually I have been all around the south east climbing.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> 
> Is diet soda that bad for you when your trying to loose weight.  I am addicted to Diet Sun Drop (for those of you who don't know what it is, it's a citrus soda, kind of like Mountain Dew or Surge.  It has 10 calories per serving, 0 fat, 70 mg. sodium, 0 carbs and 0 protein.  I drink that and diet caffeine free coke/pepsi and a TON of water.  I'm talking about 20 glasses a day (Yea, I'm constantly peeing !  !!
> 
> ...



hmm Id drop the diet pop down to only 1-2 day max.. ease yourself off so many of them, as their full of alot of artificial sweetners. keep drinking TONS of water!  

Id go for the whey protein over the soy anyday!! 

Im not too familiar with the Lecithin and L-Carnitine in terms of fatloss but the Vitamin C and B Complex should be taken everyday no matter what your goals are. 

hmm never heard of this lateral thigh trainer.. is it at your gym?

Happy early Birthday hun!  as for dropping the water.. just drink TONS, and I mean TONS of water and watch your sodium intake, and limit any processed foods. 

ohh and I only train abs 1-2x week


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 16, 2004)

Last nights workout was:

2 mile power walk on incline on treadmill
Abs again (didn't see your post atherjen until this morning- won't do it again!!)

3x10 forward lunges
3x10 squats

This morning:

3x10 forward lunges
3x15 squats

Tonight I think I'll do some more cardio  , and train my legs and arms.  

I'm going today to pick up some Vitamin C, B Vitamin Complex, and L-Carnitine if I can find it in liquid or chewable form. (I can't swallow pills).  I'm also going to get some protein powder.  Any idea what brand (low carb preferably)?  If you think of any other supplements I should try let me know.  I need a fiber supplement too- any ideas  .

Thanks- everyone has been very helpful!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey honey  

Finally I get to view your web page, you are very pretty, and I loved Sylvester, very cute.......

If you go to 1Fast400 they make a zero carb protein shake, I'll have to check my other journal for the link


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks Katie- your a doll!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

good suggestion Katie.. there are tons of low carb low fat protein shakes out there, and many that are very good!  
why do you feel that you need a fiber supplement? just try eating more green veggies.
Id also look into getting some fish oil caps or flaxseed oil for some healthy fats in there.
hmm can I ask why you did legs 2 days in a row? IMO you would be better off doing them 1x week and adding in a few more exercises as well.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 16, 2004)

They are my problem area.  The back of my legs and my @ss is where I need the most work.  I thought if I worked them more I'd get better results- what do you think I should do?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

no more is not always better. hitting your legs/glutes 1x week with weight training is plenty, considering that the intensity of the workout is up. 
on leg day, keep the squats and lunges, and add in some leg extensions, leg curls, stiff legged deadlifts(go light to get form right for a while!), leg press.. are you working calves?
HIIT cardio is also great to helping to lean down the lower body as well.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's a link for ya babe.......Zero Carb Protein Shake


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey! Sorry, I haven't been able to update.  I'm soooo sick.  I did get to go out on my birthday (Saturday night, b-day was Sunday) and I had a super time, but Sunday I was soooo sick I couldn't get out of the bed.  I went to the doctor and he said I have a sinus infection and strep throat and to take it easy.  I walked a mile last night and one Saturday but I think I probably will take it easy today because I feel so shitty!!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey hun, sorry to hear that you are feeling sick!  Get plenty of rest and take it easy so you can fully recover. Hope your feeling on top of the world again soon


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey! I'm back and feeling so much better.  I had a sinus infection and a stomach virus.  My eating was completly off- but I just couldn't eat tuna and then have to worry about it coming back up  .  So, I felt like a complete fat @ss all week.  But, I'm back on track today.   I walked on my treadmill a few times, but that's about it.     Meals today have been good.  I'm going to try to get in a workout tonight, but I've got A TON of laundry and cleaning to do because I've been sick all week.  I'll update Monday!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Glad to hear your all better hun!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 28, 2004)

So much for my Monday update  .  We had a major ice storm here and today is the first day I've been back at work.  So, I was stuck in the house since Saturday evening with nothing but junk food because I go grocery shopping on Sundays  .  It just pissed me off because I had nothing to eat but shit (not literally of course).  I know, I know todays a new day, but it's been like a week of bad eating because first I was sick and then I was stuck out of work.  Guess I just have to try twice as hard now.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn, ice storm in NC huh? I am up here in Delaware and damn we have it all, ice, snow, sleet, freezing rain, we got hit hard! 

Damn that sucks you were stuck in the house with junkfood, good luck getting your diet back on track.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 28, 2004)

I wanted snow, I can deal with snow, I can even drive in snow............. but no, we got ice, lots of it.  It sucks !! I did 10 min. on the eliptical this morning, I'm hitting the Y at lunch for 20 on the stairclimber and then tonight after school I'm doing abs and probably a mile power walk on the treadmill.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn, nice! You must be really cardio happy, lol. Where do you go to school and what are you studying?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

NCGirl, don't worry about the junkfood weekend.  It happens to us all at some point.  I try to keep all that kind of food out of the house while dieting.  If it isn't there, it isn't a temptation.

Sorry to hear about all the ice!
Jodie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 29, 2004)

MonStar- I go to Gaston College in North Carolina.  I'm in my last semester for Paralegal.  But, I think when I'm finished with this I'd like to take something else.  Not exactly sure what yet  but something!!  

Jodie- thanks for the encouragement.  I had a junk food week  !!  

I try to keep most junk out of the house, but I live with my boyfriend and he isn't anywhere near as health conscious as I am so he has to have his stuff too.  I've usually got will power of steal, but I was pms'ing too, so that didn't help matter any.  I'd eat, feel bad, and eat some more!   !!

I did 10 min. on the eliptical this morning, I'm going to the Y at lunch again for 25 on the stair climber thingy and then at 5:30 I'm going to a power sculpting class.  I usually don't do this much cardio, but after the week I've had I need it!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

Your doing great...just keep going forward.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG, that power sculpting class kicked my ass  !! I could really feel it when I woke up this morning.  I had to go meet one of my teachers before I came to work this morning so I couldn't do my usual 10 on the eliptical, but I am hitting the Y at lunch.  I did the inner and outer thigh machine too yesterday, but only 3 sets of 10 and I really think I need more.  I think I'll try again today.  

Since ephedra is illegal now, is there anything that someone would reccomend for an energy boost.  Just something to give me a good rush.   ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 2, 2004)

Friday night I did 8 min. abs and 8 min. buns and just a 1/4 mile on the treadmill.  Saturday I did 20 minutes on the treadmill with different inclines.  Sunday was my rest/cheat day.  Had Chinese- it was yummy!!  Did 10 on the eliptical this morning and I'm going to the Y at lunch.  Will do abs tonight.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 3, 2004)

Late class last night so I had to do abs this morning followed by only 5 on the eliptical- was running sooooo late  Going to the Y at lunch and then tonight I have a Cardio Step class.  I really need to take some measurements so I can go by those as well as the scale. 

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have come to the conclusion that I am completly a clutz!! The class last night was great, but I was so   !! But, I guess it will take a couple classes to get the hang of it.  

Did 8 min. buns this morning.   Going to the Y at lunch, 30 on the stair/eliptical thingy.  

Yesterday I went, but I only did 20 minutes on it so I could do some weights.

I'm so tired latley. Don't really know why though.  I wanted to get up early this morning so I could walk on my treadmill for 20 minutes or so before work but I couldn't drag my lazy ass out of bed.  I guess I just need a good kick in the  to get me going!! 

My scales must be off majorly.  I got on one last night before my class and it said I was 155!!! I've never been this heavy.  I thought I was only 145 max!  I wear a nine in my pants, so my goal for the time being is to get to a size 5/6 and 140 pounds.  I'll see how I look/feel at that weight and decide what adjustments need to be made.  Hopefully I'll be to 140 by the end of March because Travis birthday is the 29th and I want to look extra good!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey girl 

Good to have you back  What are you studying? Or did you mean a fitness class? 

Don't worry about the scale, it's all about body composition, not weight!
And I hear ya on being tired before walking, I was dragging my ass out of bed at 5:30 this morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

It was a Cardio Step class.  I've taken her power sculpting class before and it was great.  This one really gets your heart rate up too, but I was so lost that I just :bounce: around most of the class! I felt like a dork!

I am in school though too.  I'm studying Paralegal- how about you?  You'll be in the states soon won't you?  I know you'll be happy being closer to your man   . 

I've got school tonight, but I already have supper ready so I don't have to cook when I get home, so maybe I'll get to bed early enough to get up early to walk.  

Jenny- when you do your morning power walks, are they inside, or do you walk outside?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Haha, I remember the first time I went to a step class  It wasn't pretty 

Paralegal, that sounds interesting  I'm a Health Science major, mainly Health Promotion. It's really my field and I'm very passionate about it  Yep, hopefully I'll be in the states soon!

I do my powerwalks outside. If I did them on a threadmill I'd be bored after five seconds I think  We have good walking trails and stuff over here so it's prefect 

Have a good day!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello!!!! I have definatley felt like a dork in many many fitness classes!! It does take a few times to get use to the steps/ moves etc.. and to the teacher!  

Your Doing great girl--Keep it up--and stop looking at the scale


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Girls   !! I can always use the encouragement!! Your sweethearts!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 5, 2004)

Morning!! Yesterday went pretty good.  Walked a mile this morning on my treadmill (oh, so boring!), going to the Y at lunch and I've got power sculpting tonight.   .  

For those of you who have done spinning- what is it?  Can you buy tapes to do it or do you have to take a class. There aren't any offered around where I live.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 5, 2004)

Spinning is indoor cycling basically. Usually classes are offered at gyms. Since you need a special type of bike, it's not something that is usually done at home.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 5, 2004)

Okay, Thanks!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey NCG    Love the journal, oh have you tried Redline by Clenbuterx, I LOVE IT!!!!  I tell everyone to get it since ephedra is so damn expensive now.  I take it twice a day and I get a major energy shot from it, better then caffeine alone and not nearly as jittery as ephedra or the kind of heart racing feeling.

Kick butt girl......I am going to take my first class in like two years on Sunday, I have been conned into a yoga class, which is good since my flexibilty sucks butt.  Maybe I can be limbered up


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks sweetie- I'll definatly check the Redline out- I can always use the boost!!

Today's been lousy.  It's raining and nasty out and I want "comfort" food,............. but I went to the gym at lunch and did 28 minutes on the eliptical thingy (had to go to the bank) and now I'm back at work! No big plans for the weekend, got to work tomorrow!

Have a good weekend!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!    I went to the Y yesterday during lunch and did 30 on the eliptical and I'm going today to do legs.  Any suggestions on a good workout/machine to target my hamstrings   ??  My diet has sucked since Saturday night    Went out with some friends and drank way too much and then Sunday we went to this breakfast bar and they had EVERYTHING under the sun.  So I tried to be good, tried very hard, but when your eating fruit and everyone else is eating cinnamon buns and pancakes and etc. it is sooooo hard, so I endulged   Then, last night I ate ice cream.  I hate this. I'm usually so good at following my diet.  But, I didn't dare get on the scale.  I'm scared!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

we need to let loose once in a while hun! dont be down on yourself! start fresh today! 
I posted about hammies in your thread in the training section too!  
Have a great day hun!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Andrea 
Mmm, sounds like a yummy weekend  You've got to live a little, right?  Get back in the saddle and you'll be alright 
Stay away from the scale, it's only water!

Have a great day sweets!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah don't worry about it hun, you should have seen my Saturday, my BF was impressed cause he didn't think I could eat that much  LOL.  JUst relax and work it out of your system.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks girls!!! Your the best  

I think half my problem is my lack of planning.  Too many times I'm starving by the time I get home and eat whatevers easy.  I think I'm going to buy everything I need for the week and cook it tonight.  Any suggestions??


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

I usually cook chicken breasts in bulk and freeze them indivdually. Usually 2lbs at once.. Just put some marinade on them (sugarfree) and put them in the oven! Planning is definately the key to eating healthy


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

Cook brown rice ahead also, casue the long grain brown rice takes 45min to cook, but it will keep if you keep it in tupperwear for the week.  Oh and make sure you have enough food for the week, that will get you in trouble also.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree cooking food ahead defintly helps. and then just grab what you need for the days your on the go to not risk putting yourself in sticky situ's with no good food on hand. 
I also carry some protein powder in a shaker cup with me everywheres I go, just in case I need something fast to tie me over.. or else those lil easy open cans of flavoured tunas(stinks but does the job)


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I also carry some protein powder in a shaker cup with me everywheres I go, just in case I need something fast to tie me over..



That's what I do too  I never leave the house without it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

What kind of protein powder to ya'll use?  I bought some but it was soooo nasty  .    Do you measure your chicken before you cook it or after you cook it?  Where can I find the scale to measure it with?  Sorry, I know I've got a ton of questions, but I'm trying to do this right finally!! 


*** For all you peanut butter adicts--- they make something called Peanut Wonder. I bought 3 jars today.  I've haven't tried it yet, but I'll let ya know.

http://www.peanutwonder.com/product.htm


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

It is ok, I measure prior to cooking but that means I know what I am eating after it cooks, so if I write that I ate 4oz chicken that means it was 5oz prior to cooking.  Meats tend to lose 1oz when cooking due to water and the meat condensing.  My fav proteihn is Nectar by Syntrax any flavor kicks butt!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

right now I use Allmax's Isoflex whey(for an isolate) in chocolate. I jsut finished Nutrabolics Isobolic whey(casein/egg blend) in chocolate. both I love!!  

I measure my chicken before I cook it. You can buy scales , lil food ones, at Walmart or any department store, real cheap too. dont need anything fancy! 
and dont worry about all the questions girl! 
(you have mail btw! ) 

hmmm Im not so sure about those ingredients in that peanut wonder...  sounds good tho.. low sugar...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> My fav proteihn is Nectar by Syntrax any flavor kicks butt!!!!



I had some of the Caribean kind earlier!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah I am waiting to get paid so I can get a protein powder I like, don't ever go cheap on protein cause the cheap stuff tastes NASTY!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Yep Agree with SS!!

I love Nectar Kiwi Strawberry--AWESOME!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you use milk or water in them?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

I use water in ALL mine. 
crushed ice w/water in the blender or just a shaker cup if I dont have a blender around.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Nope--just water!!  I put it in the shaker cup in the mornings and add water to it when I get to work  Taste great!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Does GNC carry these brands?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

yuppers GNC should carry them for sure. If not you can purchase them online for better deals usually anyways!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 11, 2004)

Morning everyone!   I'm going to start posting my meals as well and maybe with some help I can tweak my diet.

Wednesday:

6 minutes eliptical (running super late for work)

Breakfast:
1/4 cup oatmeal (dry) with 1 tbs. SF syrup and cinnamon
1/2 cup egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 mushrooms, 1 slice FF cheese

Snack:
Apple

Cardio- 25 minutes on eliptical/ 6 minutes on the bicycle

Lunch:
Salad (lettuce, canned chicken, tomatoe)
No Dressing

Snack:
Raw veggies (cauliflower, broccoli, zucchini, celery)
2 tbs. Lite Done Right, 3 cheese ranch

Don't know about dinner yet.  I've got school tonight so it will be about 8:30 before I get to eat.

I'm going to get some protein shakes when I get paid Friday, one of the kinds that ya'll listed.  

I'll monitor what I eat Monday thru Saturday, but leave Sunday's open because I usually eat out on that day.  I'm also going to be cooking up a lot of food on Sunday for the week.  

As far as workouts go- Monday, Wednesday, and Friday afternoons I'll be doing cardio for 30 minutes.  Tuesday's and Thursdays I'll do weights for 30 minutes and then on Thursday nights I'll go to a power sculpting class for 1 hour.  Saturdays and Sundays I'll do either Tae Bo/ or Pilates (that's hoping I get it for Valentines Day).  I'll also do 8 min. abs and buns on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays and alternate between walking a mile on my treadmill and eliptical on Tuesday and Thursday mornings.  

How does this all sound.  I'm going to have to write it down on a chart so I remember what to do. I'm a dud!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

morning girl! You have MAIL! :bounce:  (hope it worked this time anyways) 
Have a great day!


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

If you shop at GNC, try 'GOURMET WHEY', by pvl. The raspberry, strawberry&banana, orange creamsicle, and chocolate  are SUPER good mixed with water. Low carb, and they mix frothy too. If you dont like it, simply return it.

The Syntrax 'apple' flavor is great mixed with water. I did not like the cherry berry one though.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Will you be doing any weight training?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

UHHH, it won't let me edit my post so I can add my dinner from yesterday  !!

Oh well!!

The rest of yesterday:

Dinner:
4 oz. salmon
1 can green beans

Snack:
 Low Carb Chocolate Carmel Bar--- 109 calories (Sugar Free)
^ are these bad??

Today:
Breakfast:
1/4 cup oatmeal (dry)
1 cup egg whites
3 mushrooms
1 slice FF cheese

Snack:
Small Green Apple

Workout:
I'm going to do 3 sets of 12 reps of the following:
Wide Grip Lateral Pull Down
Bent over barbell row
one arm dumbell row
dumbbell curls
cable curls

All thanks to Atherjen- I'm a complete dope- I didn't even know what exercises to do- Thanks again Sweetie- your the best  

*will do warmup and cooldown on eliptical (5 min. each)*

Lunch:
Salad with lettuce, 1/2 tomatoe, mushrooms, celery, broccoli, cauliflower, 1 can chicken, 2 tbs. lite 3 cheese ranch

Snack:
SF Choc. Carm Bar --last one, maybe I shouldn't buy more 
 

Power Sculpting Class 5:30-6:30

Dinner:
Low Carb Tortilla      http://www.latortillafactory.com/LC52037new.htm
Chicken Breast
1 slice FF cheese
mushrooms
1/2 tomatoe
lettuce or spinach leaves (whichever I have left)
1 can green beans

Hey Jill 
 
I'll definatly look into those protein powders.  I need to get a mixer because I won't have access to a blender at work.  I'm doing weight training- all thanks to Atherjen


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

You dont even need a mixer with an isolate. i just use a shaker bottle!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Girl!

Yep me too-- I have a shaker bottle--just put protein in, add water, and shake it girl!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds easy enough- let's hope I don't screw it up  .

I only got to do a 5 min. warm up before weights.  Didn't have enough time for the cooldown.  I'm sore though, but if feels good.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

Awesome hun! glad you enjoyed the workout! 5 mins warm up is plenty! and no need for a cooldown, just stretch it all out!  
Ill get you back that email tonite with more on diet!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 13, 2004)

I went to a power sculpting class last night from 5:30 to 6:30 and I was starving when I got home!  Soooo, I ate my dinner and added 2 tsp. of lf cottage cheese to the tortilla and had some extra chicken.  A little while later I was still so hungry,  so I ate some more lf cottage cheese, fiber one, and peanut wonder mixed together.  I think I need to add carbs in my later meal on the days when I do weights.   

Today:

Breakfast:

1 cup egg whites, 2 mushrooms, 1 slice FF cheese

Snack:

1 cup LF cottage cheese, 1/2 cup fiber one

Workout:  Cardio- probably stairclimber- 30 minutes

Lunch:

Low Carb tortilla w/ spinach leaves and 1 can (5 oz.) chicken

Snack:

Raw Veggies (celery, broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini)

Dinner:

????- probably--- salmon  and green beans or tuna and green beans.

(I have a packet of salmon- can you grill that??)  

I won't be able to post again until Monday   unless I go to my mom's, but Saturday will usually be no carb, but considering that it's Valentines Day- I may have carbs with my last meal- but I'm going to try super duper hard not to.  

Do you think it would be good to have two days as no carb- Wednesdays and Saturdays, and then the rest as moderate?  Sunday is usually high because I don't record what I eat that day.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey girl did you get my email I sent again last nite?  

and dont worry about the food last nite, if your hungry , eat! and you ate the right things! 

wheres those oaties at breakfast missy!!? 
and that afternoon snack needs some protein. when are you getting the whey protein. that would go perfect in there! add some brown rice or something at dinner too, not enough carbs for the day  and yes eat that salmon!!  grilling it is great. try and get a bit more healthy fats in there today too, k. 

If you want to make wednesday no carb thats fine too. Its up to you, defintly saturday though and again sunday its "your day"  
and I agree, move those carbs around your weight lifting! youll defintly feel much better and not soo pooped! 
are you following the workout schedule for this week that I outlined? or fresh with it next week?

Have a great day hun, and Happy early Valentines Day!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 13, 2004)

atherjen- Morning Sweetie- you got mail too!!

I'm out of oatmeal, I'm going grocery shopping tonight so I'll stock up on that, chicken, veggies and-------???? Any suggestions?

I'm getting my protein shakes today too when I get paid.  I'm so excited!! I figure, if everything goes right, I should loose 12 pounds by Travis' birthday which is the 29th of next month.  That's loosing 2 lbs. per week.  I'm going to try super hard!! Next month maybe I had better cut out my Sunday cheats??

Oh, I'm going to get some dandelion root and a shaker and meat scale too!!

I'm working out still this week- but I'm starting Monday with the plan you gave me


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

and you have mail again girl!  hehe

hmm groceries, lets see: depending what you like.... 
chicken breasts
salmon
tuna
any fish(lol) 
low fat cottage cheese
eggs
natural peanut butter
extra virgin olive oil 
all fiberous veggies...(what you like)
old fashioned oatmeal
brown rice
bastami rice
Fiber 1 cereal or All Bran
sweet potatoes/yams
beans/legumes
splenda(sweetner)
sugar free jello
salsa
Mrs Dash seasonings
Pam cooking spray
vanilla extract
cocoa
fresh herbs, spices
garlic/onion powder
strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, apples, pears, grapefruit
light cream(10%mf) for coffeeif you drink it

If I think of anything else Ill let you know. lol 

we'll stick to that diet plan for 4 weeks girl and then depending on our progress we can make adjustments then! no worries! 
Have a great day


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 13, 2004)

What do I use the vanilla extract and the cocoa for?  Do you mean like Nesquick or what?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

you can put the vanilla in your oats if you wanted, and the cocoa is good in a lil coffee with sweetner, kinda like a mocoha treat!  or you can take a couple table spoons and add in a couple packs of splenda and hot water to make "hot chocolate" its actualy not bad, I like it!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds Yummy!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

Morning!! 

Tuesday, February 4th

Cardio- The Firm Cardio Blaster (30 min.)

Breakfast:  3/4 cup egg whites
                  6 egg whites
                  mushrooms/peppers
                  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese

Cardio- eliptical- 20- 30 minutes

Lunch:  4 oz. chicken (got a food scale  )
             lots of veggies (salad)

Snack:  Protein Shake (120 calories, 21 grams protein)

Dinner:  salmon (5-6 oz.)
             green beans & broccoli- lots of 'em!! 
 

Snack:  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 T. peanut butter

*maybe 1 mile walk on treadmill after dinner*

I precooked all my chicken and veggies yesterday for the week.  

My weight days are M, W, & F- also carb days.  Tues, Thur, and Saturday I'm going to try to stay low/no carb.  

Monday-  back/ biceps
Wednesday- Legs
Friday- chest/shoulders/triceps

I'm going to aim for morning cardio 6x per week and also on Tuesdays and Thursday.  Saturday afternoon I will probably do a long cardio session.

Comments welcome and appreciated


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks good! What type of protein did you buy???

 A food scale is a good investment( i spent a lot of $$$ on mine, a digital one) I use my every day, really good for portion control!! 

Cardio 6x a week? For how long?? As you will soon find out around here, cardio is evil! Yup, I used to be a cardio junkie. TOO much in counterproductive and you will end up losing lean muscle mass. You will get results from diet and weight training.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

I bought a GNC brand protein.  It's Chocolate Carmel flavored.  I'll let you know about 3 o'clock if it's any good!!  

I hate cardio........ but I'm trying to do a lot now, so I can decrease it as I get stronger and add in more weight days.  I'm not going to go over 30 minutes though because I don't want to loose any muscle.  

My food scale was only like 4 bucks!! It's a little plastic one but it works good!  I just use it to measure my chicken breast before I put them in my salads.  I precooked a ton and then individually wrapped 4 oz. servings (after cooking).


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

GNC brand? (let me know when thats gone.. lol we'll find you a better protein brand at the same price or cheaper im sure!  )
hope you like though! 

my scale is a cheap plastic one too!! but hey it works eh! and preparing in advance like that is the way to go!  

Jill- I agree with you on on the carido issue. from the amount Andrea was doing before to now about 5 days a week and adding in more weights its a good change, will slowly be able to cut it down. everything in small steps. nothing drastic i always believe.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I kinda miss doing cardio 5-6x a week..

I know I'm sick 

But I'm going to try to focus more on weights as well, Good luck to us!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

Greek..  none of that talk. you crazy woman! you guys are going to do VERY well and I KNOW It!! 
I dont want to be hearing of any excess cardio! 

Andrea-you got mail!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

The protein shake wasn't bad, it was actually pretty good I guess for a protein shake.  Just a little watered down.  I just got a small bag of this for 10 bucks.  I just needed something to do me until I could find the stuff that I wanted.  GNC doesn't carry anything anymore and when I asked for help they tried to give me the Dr. Atkins shake- I'm not on Atkins  !! 

I love lifting weights.  When I do cardio I'm sweating and all but when I'm done- I'm done, with weights you really feel it when your done, and for about two more days!!  

atherjen- you got mail


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

HEY Cardioqueen!! Just wanted to tell ya How Awesome you are doing!!! 

Hope your having a great day sweetie!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

hmm let me help you find a good protein at a goodprice girlie. we will talk.. Ill email ya back!  
Atkins!  those GNC ppl crack me up!!

thats the awesome high from weight lifting!!  its addicting!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

What flavor are you looking for??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Stacey- your a doll  !! Your kicking butt as well!! 


atherjen- I'd like to get the protein you told me about, but GNC didn't have it, if I can get it online let me know!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Whey gourmet, by PVL. Super yummy mixed with water and icel.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

I looked for every kind that ya'll recommended, they didn't carry a single ONE!!!   Maybe if I tried the GNC in Gastonia I'd be able to find it, but the one in town doesn't have it.  

I'll look into that to Jill, where did you get it?


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

GNC. Ive tried strawberry banana, rasberry, orange creamsicle,  cho and vanilla. They are all so good. The best TASTING protein ive ever had, and Ive tried about 20 different brands.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

What's the calorie/carb/protein count?


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.wheygourmet.com/


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Jill- I can order right off of that site  .  

Today:
AM Workout- This morning I did Denise Austin's trim your female fat zones.  It works with light dumb bells and a stability ball.  It's an okay tape, doesn't really get your heart rate up but you can feel the "burn" a little.  She looks like she's smoking crack though on this tape  , but oh well!!

Meal 1:  1 cup egg beaters, 6 whites plus 1/2 yolk (fell in on accident)  1/4 cup LF cottage cheese and 1/2 cup fiber one mixed with a little vanilla extract and cinnamon

Workout:  Leg Day

Meal 2:  4 oz. chicken w/ lots of veggies (salad) - no dressing

Meal 3:  Protein Shake, 1 small green apple

Meal 4:  Salmon (4 oz.) w/ green beans and broccoli, brown rice (probably 1/4 to 1/2 cup)

Meal 5:  LF cottage cheese and 1 T. PB (may not have time for this meal because of late class tonight) UHHHHH!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey girlie!! I just sent you another email!  made a few lil tweaks to todays diet for ya. have fun with the leg workout too!  

haha I get a kick outta Denise sometimes!!  but hey at least she makes it more interesting than sitting on a stat. bike pedaling away.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm soooo sore- but in such a good way!!  .  I didn't get to do the squat and lunges with the bar thing over you (don't know what it's called, I guess weighted lunges but I wouldn't have been using weights(I'm still a weakling)) but I did the inner and outer thigh machines, seated leg raise, seated hamstring curl, leg press, DB dead lifts, and BB dead lifts (no added weights (only did 17))  I was only there for about 25 minutes though- is that too short of a time.     But my legs feel wobbly, kinda like when you've been drinking and stand up real fast, you feel like your going to fall back down   Sorry, I'm bad with analogies!! LOL!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I always wonder if my workouts are too short!!

I'm so used to spending hours in the gym


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

u have 2 new emails girlie!  

its GOOD that your sore though!!  if legs are wobblin thats a good sign. Itll take some time to get the hang of all those moves/names and form but I know you can do it! 
dont worry about the time either. as long as you keep the intensity up and get your training in thats all that matters!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey girl!

Yep Sometimes I'm done with my legs in 25-30 minutes


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning!! 

I didn't get my last meal in of Lf CC and PB.  But I had 4 oz. salmon, broccoli & green beans, and 1/4 cup brown rice (measured after cooking) when I got home from school.  I walked 1/2 a mile and then went to bed.

No morning workout this morning.  I decided to sleep in since I'm doing 30 min. cardio at lunch and then an hour long power sculpting class tonight.

Meals for today:

1:  a little over 3/4 cup egg beaters, 1 whole egg, 5 whites, mushrooms, green peppers

Workout:  Cardio- probably eliptical  

2:  salad w/ 4 oz. chicken  (I added 19 peanuts (yes I counted them) to the salad and 2 tsp. of red. fat Italian dressing- 40 cals for 2 tbs.)  to get some fat in there because I didn't have any olive oil- is this okay??   

3:  protein shake 

Cardio Sculpting class- 5:30-6:30

4:  talipia- probably 8 ounces (is this to much 
  ?), green beans and broccoli

5:  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 T peanut butter (should I still have this meal since I ate fat at the other meal)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

looks great for today girlie-its no/low carb day correct? 
and yupp keep those peanuts in mal 2 until you can get the oil. the fat free dressing is alright but keep in mind that it is high in sodium. 

talipia is fish right? is that 8 ounces after cooking? or before?
and yes keep that peanut butter in meal 5!  mmm "ice cream" again! hehe

I think it was smart that you skipped the morning cardio for today as well. all of that training woulda been overkill.  
have a great day girlie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 19, 2004)

The talipia is a kind of fish, for four ounces it has 91 calories and a good bit of protein.  I'm thinking 8 ounces after cooking, but it may end up being more like 6 or 7.  Is this too much?  There's no carbs in it at all  . 

Yup, today is low/ no carb.  Tomorrow is carb day, Saturday is no carb and Sunday is high carb.  Monday is generally a carb day since I lift that day but should I switch it to no carb or just have carbs in my first meal since Sunday is going to be high carb with that little unexpected cheat meal??


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

eat all that fishie then girl!  

nope everything looks great, let monday be a carb day as well. and then tuesday the low/no


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey honey!!

I count my peanuts tooooo 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning   I'm so glad it's finally Friday!!  

Didn't have time for that last meal last night either   I feel asleep at like 9:30 and I was suppose to eat it at about that time!  The Power Sculpting class was great though!!

Meals for today:

Tae Bo- 30 min. tape

1:  1 cup egg whites, g. pepper, mushrooms
     1/4 cup LF cottage cheese
     1/2 cup fiber one

Workout:  Weights  

2:  4 oz. chicken, 1 tsp. Light Italian, 20 peanuts, salad (lots of veggies)

3:  Protein Shake & apple (should I eat the apple before my workout instead  )

4:  7 oz. Talipia, green beans and broccoli mix

5:  1/2 C. LF cottage cheese, 1 T. Peanut Butter- should I have this meal too??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

hey girl!  I used to love putting peanuts on my salads, but I cant have peanuts in the house so no more


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Andrea 
I just read your whole journal. Wow you and I have the same exact stats. Your diet is looking better and better every day. Keep up the good work hun and don't be a slave to the scale, it lies.

Let me know if you find a decent tasting protein powder - I can't find any either. I really think PVL is sold in Canada only because my GNC didn't carrry it either


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Morning   I'm so glad it's finally Friday!!
> 
> Didn't have time for that last meal last night either   I feel asleep at like 9:30 and I was suppose to eat it at about that time!  The Power Sculpting class was great though!!
> ...



Morning girl! wow you must really have been worn out last nite! no worries! 

keep all 5 meals for today yupp  
hmmm I suppose that you packed your meals for today already right? have the apple with your 2nd meal for some carbs after training. Id say try and get some rice or something in there next time.  
and today's a carb day too, so you can add some brown rice or whatever you want to meal 4 as well. 
other then that looks great!!  
Have a great workout!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks Jstar!! The scale sucks! I threw mine out.  Now I only weigh once a week at the Y usually.   The protein powder I've got now is Pro Proformance GNC Chocolate Carmel, it's really not bad, but it only has 21 grams of protein for 120 calories and 3 g. carbs.  I bought a bag (14 day supply) for 10 bucks, so not really pricey either!

atherjen- Yup, I packed my meals (2 and 3)  .  So I have the apple with my salad, protein shake by itself and what............ about 1/4 cup cooked brown rice with meal 4???  

Today I'm training chest/shoulders/tricpes.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

I knew it! haha thats ok. have the apple with that meal 2, and if you want to move the peanuts to meal 3 with your shake. but if its already on your salad then chow down!  
make it 1/2 - 3/4c brown rice at meal 4.  

ahhh the fun workout!! :bounce: Let me know how it goes!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm going to go ahead and post my meals for Saturday and Sunday too so I can get some advice.  

Saturday:

1 mile walk on treadmill

Meal 1:  1 whole egg, 7 whites, mushrooms, g. pepper, onion, black olives

Meal 2:  4 oz. chicken

Meal 3:  4 oz. chicken, salad 

Meal 4:  Protein Shake

Meal 5:  4 oz. chicken, low carb tortilla, salsa

Meal 6:  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 T. peanut butter

Workout:  TaeBo Tape- Advanced  and abs


Sunday:

Meal 1:  1/4 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup fiber one

Meal 2:  3/4 cup egg whites + 1 whole egg, mushrooms, onion, green pepper

Workout:  8 minute abs/ 8 minute buns/ 8 minute taebo tape, maybe some other floor exercises to get me to 45 minutes

Meal 3:  Protein Shake

Meal 4:  *Cheat Meal*
(We're going to this Seafood Buffet place so this is where my other carb meal will be.

Meal 5:  4 oz. chicken, 1 can green beans

1 mile walk on treadmill

Okay, so how does this look???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

My arms feel like jello!!  My neck muscles are really sore (is this normal) and my massage therapist just rescheduled for NEXT Saturday! UHHHH!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

I like when my muscles feel like jello-especially my legs.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I'm going to go ahead and post my meals for Saturday and Sunday too so I can get some advice.
> 
> Saturday:
> ...



hey girlie! sore from the workout already?? how did you make out? 

Saturdays diet looks great although you need one more fat source in there. meal 2 or 3 would be great. and add 1 more serving of fiberous veggies!  

Sunday, in meal 1 you need a lil more protein in there. more cottage cheese or egg whites or whey protein. doesnt matter. chicken even. hehe  
other then that looks great!!  and enjoy that cheat meal too! dont pick at the food, eat to your desire!  
Hope you have a wonderful weekend girl!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, I'm already a little sore when I raise my arms, but nothing like I will be in the morning, or Sunday morning for that matter!!  

How's this, I'll add either some peanuts or 1 T. olive oil to meal 3 and I'll add some green beans and lettuce & tomatoe to meal 5.

For Sunday I'll add 2 hard boiled egg whites to meal 1.

How's this sound??

Oh, I'll eat  , I'll just *try* to make the best choices (even though I think everything is fried), but hey- it's still got protein  

Have a good weekend Sweetie, I hope you don't get anymore snow!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey girlie!! 

your meals look great!! !

What taebo tape do you do?? Your making me want to find mine--hmm? Wonder where they are.? LOL


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Stacey  !! I've got Billy Blanks first tapes.  I did the beginner's tae bo this morning (about 30 min.) and I'm going to to the advanced version tomorrow.   .  I'd like to get the pilates tape and do them some, I heard they really get your abs!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

I have those same tapes!!!

OH I LOVE My Pilates tapes!!!!  I have a karen Voight one-and a Denise Austin one!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Which one do you like better, workout wise (Pilate tapes?)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

ummmm?? I am actually looking for a new one--a more intense one. The Denise Austin one is good if you have never done pilates...its a good stretch if you are use to pilates though.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Have you ever tried Windsor Pilates?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

I worked out with it on TV when they were on--If I had the money I would get that...

If you do--you should! 
Go to Windsorpilates.com
and you can order off the website

Or Target has it!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Yeah, I'm already a little sore when I raise my arms, but nothing like I will be in the morning, or Sunday morning for that matter!!
> 
> How's this, I'll add either some peanuts or 1 T. olive oil to meal 3 and I'll add some green beans and lettuce & tomatoe to meal 5.
> ...




sounds like a plan!  Im so proud, your doing great!! 
I hope you dont get too sick from the fried food. I know it bothers my tummy some. are you ok digesting it? 

no more snow for me! I pray! you have a great weekend too! 

hmm I have never tried any tapes before. although I do have Denise Austins Pilates book, was doing that a few times a week.. talk about awesome stretching!  owww


----------



## Jenny (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Andrea 

Wow, you're really doing great  Things are really improving!  

Hey, you should bring your boyfriend when you come to visit in Virginia  We could all go work out and then have a nice cheat meal together  Well, I should probably be accepted to the University first before we start making plans 

Have a great weekend girl! Enjoy your cheat! I wish I could have some too  Need to wait til Justin gets here


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 23, 2004)

Morning everyone!! Cheat meal was good, ate too much   BUT I think I'm allergic to something because I'm bloated, which is normal I guess after a cheat, but my fingers are sooooo swolen.   

Today:

Tae Bo Advanced- about 50 minutes

Meals 1:  1 cup egg beaters, spinach, mushrooms, tomatoe
               1 fish oil

Workout:  back/biceps

Meal 2:  salad with 5 oz. canned chicken

Meal 3:  protein shake

Meal 4:  protein shake (in between class)

Meal 5:  lots of veggies, 4 oz. chicken

I feel so bloated I don't want to eat!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

eat missy!  
hope that bloat goes away!! it might have been the clams since it happened so fast after u ate it. allergic reaction. yikes.  

I hit you back with an email and made some suggestions for diet today!  
more healthy fats

Have a great workout girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah seafood is a problem for a lot of people, plus all that extra sodium will make u hold on to water, just drink more and itll go away

hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks girls.  I drank two cups of black coffee and now I'm peeing like crazy!!  My fingers are almost back to normal!! No more seafood for me   though!!

Has anyone ever tried the new Tae Bo tapes?  I've got the old ones, but I'd like to get the new ones too??


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

another email coming your way girlie! :bounce: 

glad to hear the bloat is dissipating. I hate being bloaty sooo bad.!  

hmmm Ive never even tried TaeBo. let me tell you though, I am a RAGDOLL when I do kickboxing classes n stuff.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 23, 2004)

Workout was great!! I just can't wait until I can lift some heavier weights!!    The way the machines are at the gym, you have to increase by 20 lbs and I can't do that, but I do feel like I can do heavier, oh well!!

atherjen- you should see me try to do aerobics- it's scary!!  I am sooo uncoordinated!! :bounce:  I end up just bounching around!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

A.M. Workout: 8 min. abs and 8 min. buns
(Was going to do Pilates, but I turned my alarm off  on accident- it really was!!)

Meal 1:  1 cup egg whites, spinach, mushrooms
             1 fish oil

** Cardio **

Meal 2:  salad w/ 5 oz. canned chicken
Will sprinkle on 1/2 cup fiber one cereal depending on what atherjen says 

Meal 3:  protein shake

Meal 4:  4-5 oz. chicken, lots of veggies, salsa
Maybe 1/4 cup brown rice and La Tortilla Factory Low Carb Tortilla 
1 fish oil

** Pilates **

Maybe I should add 1/2 cup LF cottage cheese and 1 tbs. peanut butter?? 
1 fish oil

Is there a difference (calorie/fat wise) between 5 oz. canned chicken and 5 oz. boneless skinless cooked chicken?


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Check fitday-1oz chicken breast is about 8.5grams of protein, min fat. Check your can for the canned chicken!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Will do Jill- Thanks!  

No fiber one with my salad, I've not  talked to AJ yet and don't want to eat it without her say so, so I'll wait until tomorrow for carbs  !! 

Did 39 minutes on the eliptical


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Okay, I think I'm going to have the 1/2 cup of fiber one with my protein shake.  

Dinner will be the same as I posted with the brown rice and I'll add in another meal of PB and Lf cottage cheese!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

gosh I was slow with the reply today wasnt I. darn work. Ok have the fiber 1 with the shake!  that works too! add the rice to the meal 4 and then defintly have meal 5 of cc and pb  and swallow that darn fishy cap! haha 

oh yes and u have mail!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL!! I'm going to take the fishies.  They're just so darn long!! 

They remind me of those OTC birth control that you can put in you  .  before you have sex.   Okay, maybe that was too much info.!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

omg! haha 

If I can swallow FIVE at once, you can do 1


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

I feel like shit today!! 

Last night, a car ran the stop sign right in front of our house and hit Travis truck and drove right on through the back yard and out around front and took off.  We had to call the cops and all that and ended up down at the magistrate's office.  Thankfully, they got the asshole.  He didn't even have the decency to say that he was sorry.  He was drunk anyhow though.  It messed his car up a lot worse than Travis' but he's still got to pay for the damages.  So, I was up from 1 this morning until about 3:30.  I got up at 5:30 to do Tae Bo, but I just couldn't.  I was soooo sleepy  I just had to go back to bed for a little bit.  It's the second wreck we've had there in the past three weeks.  I think if we ever decide to have kids, we'll have to definatly sell the house.

A.M.:  Attempted Tae Bo- was way to sleepy

Meal 1:  I made 1 cup egg whites w/ mushrooms and spinach but I felt so sick that I didn't even eat half of it  

1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1/4 cup fiber one

Workout:  Leg Day  

Meal 2:  salad w/ 5 oz. chicken; 1/4 cup fiber one

Meal 3:  2 hard boiled egg whites, 1 green apple

Meal 4:  protein shake

Meal 5:  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 tbs. peanut butter (when I get a tbs.- I get a full one, is it suppose to be level?
2 fishies (left bottle at home)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

Morning Andrea!  I just sent you an email !!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

I am so friggin sleepy!! I'm going to throw some more protein in to meal 3 and 4.  For 3 I'm going to have an apple with my protein shake.  For 4 I'll have the egg whites with 4 oz. chicken and veggies.  5 will be the same!!

Thinking about doing legs twice a week- any opinions?  I just can't seem to get the burn I'm craving!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

You got it girlie! Ill email you back this evening with a new split!  you will like!  

the meal changes look better too!  
WAKE UP THOUGH!!! hehe 
do you have Tim Hortons there?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

No Tim Horton's here, but I think I've heard of it- is it a coffee shop or something?  We've got a Fausto's coffee, but their hours are so weird, they kind of just open and close whenever they feel like it  !!

Thanks so much for your help!! I can't wait for the new split.  I want my ass to burn!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 26, 2004)

I was sooo sick last night when I got home.  I had a fever of 101.4 and my whole friggin body hurt so I skipped meal 4 and slept.  I woke up later and ate some CC and PB and went back to bed.  I feel a lot better this morning,  but I didn't do cardio, I figured I need the rest- will do it this evening. 

It's snowing so freaking much here  .  I'm going home soon  .  

Meals for today:

1:  1 cup egg beaters, 1 whole egg, 5 whites (2 were HB), fishey

2:  salad w/4-5 oz. chicken, 10 peanuts, 2 tsp. lite Italian

3:  protein shake, 1 fishey

4:  salad w/ 4-5 oz. chicken, 1 tsp. lite italian, 1 tsp. lite ranch, lots of broccoli, 2 fishey

5:  LF cottage cheese, 1 T. PB, fishey

Workout:  Tae Bo and some floor exercises

What is the reason for taking so many fish oil pills?  On my bottle it says take one a day.   

I won't be able to go to my power sculpting class tonight  .  At the rate it's snowing out I probably won't have to work tomorrow  .  Were suppose to get a bunch!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

you might just end up getting a good workout from SHOVELING!!!!!  glad your feeling better girlie!
diet looks good today, your getting great at this!  

bahh dont pay attention to what the bottle says. you need a good balance of omega's in your diet, and 1 fish cap is 1 gram of fat. minimal to anything.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 1, 2004)

Morning!! I'm back at work today  .  Rather be sleeping though  .

Today:

A.M.  Advanced Tae Bo tape

Meal 1:  1 cup egg whites w/ broccoli, fishey

Workout:  weights

Meal 2:  4 oz. chicken w/ broccoli and green beans, 1 tbs. salsa

Meal 3:  protein shake

School (short class tonight!!)

.5 mile run as fast as I can

Meal 4:  4 oz. boca pre-cooked veggie meat, veggies, lettuce, 1 tbs. LF sour cream, 1 tbs. salsa, fishey

Meal 5:  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 tbs. peanut butter
I need a low carb day after yesterday, low carbs on Monday just make me feel............... lighter!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh yeah- I've got a new split too, here it is:

Monday -back/bi's 
Tuesday -quads/calves 
Wednesday -chest/tri's/shoulders 
Thursday -abs/ powersculpting class in evening
Friday -hams/calves 
Saturday -cardio 
Sunday -rest! 


Jen- I added abs on Thursday afternoon since I'm going to have to be at the Y anyhow.  Do you think it would be okay if I also did a full body weight workout on Satudays too since Sunday I'll be resting completly?

I'm going to do cardio in the morning.  Monday, Wednesday and Friday- advanced Tae Bo  .  Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday- Crunch, Fat Burning Pilates.  I've planned in this many- that way if I miss one, it won't be that big of a deal.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice split!  hehe 
no need for a full body workout on saturday. just do the cardio and then let your body rest  
hmm ok well you better miss a couple of those planned morning cardios!  dont want to do toooo much! 

hmmm no carbs today? but its weights day!  did you have a cheat day yestarday or friday as planned?
how come only 4 meals today? hmmm can you add in another? add in some healthy fats there girlie.  
(sorry if Im asking a ton of questions)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

hey girly, maybe you should up your reps or sets or lower your reps up your weights for legs to get more of a "burn"

Doing them twice a week?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey girls!!  

I had a semi- cheat day yesterday.  More like first 3 meals good, last three were cheats.  Had mashed potatoes with dinner and a milk shake later on.  

I have no problem missing a few of those cardio sessions, I always end up doing it anyhow.  I just put them in there just in case  .

Jen's a doll- she gave me the split!!    I'm training legs on two days because I couldn't get it all in on one day and my legs/ass region is my trouble spot  .

I can add it LF cottage cheese and PB.  I've got to go to the grocery store, I'm out of practically everything!! Couldn't bring my salad today- didn't even have lettuce!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey.. I was reading about this thing called Freestyle Fitness on bodybuilding.com I dont know if it's any good...lemme get the link

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/gideons2.htm
she has a few other articles about it too..not sure if i buy it


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

interesting read Viv! 

Hey Andrea-check your email in the morning!! 

Mmmm cheat sounds good!  glad you enjoyed. 
now its no cheats til ur bf's birthday!  

I hate when I run out of groceries too. I always feel like Im running to the store for something. I should just move into the grocery store!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

What do you think of it Jen?

In a way it makes sense.. bc you overtrain the muscles you DONT want to grow.. and the legs are the biggest muscle group so you burn the most calories working them..I dunno

I doubt I will start working my legs that often, but maybe start doing my abs daily, since I want them lean but I want absolutely NO muscle growth there.. I have a large/wide waist as it is...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

Interesting link  

Today is just sucky! It's one of those days where I just feel like a fat whale and I'm not even PMS'ing! 

Today, March 2nd:

A.M.- Crunch tape

Meal 1:  1/2 cup egg whites, 1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 3/4 cup fiber one

Workout:   

Meal 2:  4 oz. veggie meat (22 protein), broccoli, green beans

Meal 3:  Protein Shake

Meal 4:  4 oz. salmon, green beans, broccoli, 1/2 cup (after cooking) brown rice

.5 mile run on treadmill

Meal 5:  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 T. peanut butter

I forgot my apple.  I was suppose to have it with Meal 2.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhh Andrea cheer up hun!! are you feeling sick?? maybe you ate something bad! 

to be honest Viv.... I think its ummmm ahh, whats a good word, alright? lol I wouldnt follow it and Im not looking to get big either. I dont want to gain anymore muscle. 
there are SOOOOOOOO many concepts of training out there that ppl get suckered into. 
basically put- us females done have enough testoterone in our bodies to get big. but we can reshape our bodies to be leaner and more sculpted.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

I want to be lean and sculpted!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

ohh girlie you are on your way for sure!!!   :bounce:


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

whats veggie meat?  lol is that soy? Im such a knob! 

no apple???  you need a butt kicking!  
lol
and swallow some fishy caps too!  

Have a great workout!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

I know, I know- and I wanted that apple too  

Veggie meat is just what I call the Boca Burgers.  I had the already pre cooked ground Boca burgers (out of everything- was desperate).  It's pretty good for you I think though, for 4 oz. it's got 22 grams or protein, between 8-12 carbs, some fiber, low fat, and 140 calories.  I think it's Soy Protein though.

Do you think it would be good for me to get that Lipiderm stuff?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jen- I need to pick your brain-

What's meant by a superset?

How do you do these exercises:

(arm exercises)

Kickbacks
Skull Crushers
Concentration Curls
Overhead Tri's
VBar or Rope Pressdowns


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

ohhh Boca Burgers. ok  
i have never tried them. but their fine! 

hmmmI have used the lipoderm so I dont know. I know Jodi and Leslie both used it with good results!  

superset- means doing one exercies, going to failure on that and then with NO rest moving into another exercise and going to for to failure
example: squats until failure and then over to leg press with no rest and rep those out until failure. supersets kill!! 


kick backs: 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/DBKickback.html

skull crushers: 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBLyingTriExt.html

concentration curls: 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBConcentrationCurl.html

overhead tri extension:
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/DBTriExt.html

v bar or rope pushdowns (just change bar)
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/CBPushdown.html


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Jen  !!

Workout was great!!!   I'm so glad you told me to split legs up- I feel like it really targeted that area.  I used the smith squat machine too!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

right on!!! hope your butt is sore tomarrow!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 3, 2004)

Morning!! My legs are sore, but my left one is a lot worse.  Wonder why??  

Here's how my diet is going to be.  I'm not really carb cycling, but with the help of Jen I'm only going to do carbs on weight training days.

Mon- high 
Tues- low 
Wed- low 
Thurs- no 
Fri- high 
Sat- low
Sun- no

Meals:

couldn't work out- no power 

1:  3/4 C. LF cottage cheese, 3/4 cup fiber one, fishey
(couldn't have eggs- power was out) 

Weights   chest/tris/shoulders

2:  salad w/ 4 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, lots of veggies, 1 tbs. FF mayo

3:  protein shake

4:  5 oz. salmon, green beans, 10 peanuts, broccoli, cauliflower

5:  CC and PW

*may do Tae Bo tape tonight 

*I put all of this in fit day and I'm at 103 g. carbs.  That's good for low carb days- right?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

that cycle looks good!  hehehe who was the genius that came up with that! LOL  

no power? that is a drag! I hate when I blow fuses and then I have no power!  

hmmmmm where is the carbs after training missy? you should have had some rice! thats the plan for low day!  
hmmmm dont worry about the carbs on fitday. its counting alot of those veggies. and you can eat all the fiberous ones you want. the carbs in them are nil' and it takes your body WAY more to digest them that there is actaully in them. no worries. 
wheres the fishies??  

hope you have a great workout girlie!!  

 your left side is sorer? you must have worked it harder! lol actaully I dont know. sometime one arm is more sore than the other with me. no worries!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> hmmmmm where is the carbs after training missy?
> 
> ...



Fit Day had me confused with all the veggies, so I thought that was enough- I'll do better next time! 

I forgot to post the fishies!!  I took one this morning, one with meal 2, one with four, one with five.  I'm getting there, slow and steady!!

Workout went good.  Couldn't do any cable exercises, some guy hogged them the whole time  !  But, I stayed busy and kept going.  Did this weird machine for triceps- it burned!!  

I've got my plans for tomorrow and Friday Jen- I'm going to send them your way before I post them so you can critique- K?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

your getting used to the fishies! I knew youd come around! lol 

I hate those ppl that take all the good stuff at the gym! next time you walk right up to him and tell him to hurry up. or esle youll stomp on his foot and pull his hair!  ok. maybe just ask nicely! lol 

defintly send tomarow and fridays layout to me girlie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

No Tae Bo last night, just relaxed!!

Today:

A.M.- Tae Bo  
 

Meal 1:  1 cup egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1/4 cup broccoli, 2 oz. chicken, 1 mushroom  (I cooked all this together, it was sooo yummy)  

**I've got to go to the Y anyhow today, so I may just do my abs and then walk around the track a little- is this okay? **

Meal 2:  salad (lettuce, cabbage mix), 3 mushrooms, 4 oz. chicken, 1/4 of small onion

Meal 3:  Protein Shake

Meal 4:  broccoli/cauliflower, 5 oz. chicken

Meal 5:  protein shake, 1 tbs. peanut butter

**4 fishies throughout the day  

This is my no carb day, tomorrow is high  

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

things look great! 
and Im GLAD to see that you just relaxed last nite!  

yuppers not a prob to go to some abbies and a lil walkin! just no intense cardio or anything 

you could also add in a few peanuts or something with your shake at meal 3 or meal 4.  

Have a great day girlie! and soak up some sun for me!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Girl! WoW You are doing SO Awesome!!!! Sorry I haven't been around-- Looks Great in here!! 

Oh- I have that Lipoderm-Y stuff and it rocks- I know that Jodi & Leslie and others have used it with great results!!!!  

Have a Great day!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey girls!!

Jen- I'll gladly add in the peanuts.  I'm so proud that I've been controlling myself with them- peanuts use to be a major weakness!!  

Hey Stacey!! How have you been?  I think I might try the Lipoderm stuff, how does it work?  Just one area at a time??  How's things at work going?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

HEY! Yep Peanuts are my Weakness too! I haven't had any in a week

Things are as good as they can be at work, thanks for asking. I'm making the most of it!!
You can put the Lipoderm anywhere you want- (at the same time) You just rub it in like lotion to your skin. Its cool.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Id eat the entire jar of peanuts if they were around me! but surely add some in!  haha 

Stace, how long did you use the Lipoderm for?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Where did you buy it at?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 5, 2004)

OMG- today has been super stressful at work! UHH  

No cardio this morning, the body sculpting class last night rocked though.  I may do some cardio tonight after I clean up and stuff- but tomorrow for sure!!

Meals: (high)

1: 1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 3/4 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup egg white, 10 peanuts

Workout:  Legs

2:  salad w/ 5 oz. chicken (canned), soy crisps  

3:  1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure), 1 scoop protein

4:  4 oz. chicken, veggies

5:  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 tbs. peanut wonder

(I'm taking 4 fishies today too)  

I won't be able to post this weekend- but Saturday is low carb, Sunday is no carb.

Sunday's menu will be the same as yesterdays and Saturday will probably be the same as Wednesday's. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey honey, Sorrrrry your having a super stressful day at work!! Geez Its FRIDAY--not suppose to be that way!! 
That body sculpting class sounds Great!!!!!!  

Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Id eat the entire jar of peanuts if they were around me! but surely add some in!  haha
> 
> Stace, how long did you use the Lipoderm for?



I'm still using it-- I only do it like 3 times a week though on my tummy, I'm going to start using it more, and also on my thighs!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

hey girlie, you have mail again!  
hope work got better! hang in there, its almost over with!

your doing so well!!  Im proud of you. 
Have fun out with your hunnie tonite!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 5, 2004)

43 more minutes and counting!!!

Hey Stace- Hey Jen!!  

Here's my menu for the weekend:

Saturday (low)

Meal 1:  1 cup egg white, 1 whole egg, g.pepper, onion, mushrooms, 2 oz. chicken

Meal 2:  protein shake

**hair and cardio**

Meal 3:  1 c. fiber one, 1 cup cottage cheese

Meal 4:  4 oz. chicken, broccoli, green beans

Meal 5:  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 tbs. peanut wonder 



Sunday (no)

Meal 1:  1 cug egg white, 2 whole eggs, 2 oz. chicken

Meal 2:  lettuce, cabbage, mushrooms, onion, 1 can tuna

Meal 3:  protein shake, 1/4 c. cottage cheese, 1 tbs. PB

Meal 4:  5 oz. chicken, green beans (1 can)

Meal 5:  protein shake, 1 tbs. peanut butter


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

37minutes now girlie!!  

good adjustments too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> good adjustments too!



Thanks to you!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 8, 2004)

Well, this has been a weekend from hell.   

Friday, went as planned.  I worked Saturday, and to make a long story short, my boyfriend got extremly drunk Saturday afternoon and came home about 7:30 and started breaking stuff in the house and busting up the outside.  He's had a history of drinking problems, and he promised the last couple times that he wouldn't get so bad anymore............ but he did, and I couldn't take it so I told him he had to go.  We're broke up now and it hurts so bad, but I know it's what I've got to do.  I'm too young to have to put up with someone with such a bad temper.   

So............... meals sucked! Saturday I ate meal 1, 2, and 3, that's it.  Yesterday I managed meal 1 and 4.  I stuck to the low/no carb thing both days, but I know I didn't eat enough.

Today I'm trying better.  I've got everything packed but I just don't have an appetite.  I've got a mid-term tonight that I'm scared I'm going to fail, and three assignments that I've not begun to have time to do.  Travis has called me fifty gazillion times and I've not had any sleep.

So.............

Meals for today:  (high)

1:  1 cup lf cottage cheese, 1 cup fiber one

Weights:  back and biceps

2:  salad w/ 1 can tuna, soy crisps  

3:  1/2 cup (dry) oatmeal, protein powder

4:  who knows?? chicken and green beans probably, maybe an apple.  I'm so uhh feeling, like if I eat I'm going to  but I know I have too.


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Cheer up sunshine! Do whats best for you, thats what matters. I know you may hurt, things WILL get better over time, I promise. Just take things day by day. Try not to let emotions interfear with your food, I know its hard. Atleast your not binging on crap.

Keep you head up! If you wanna chat pm me! Have a super day!   We are all here to support you.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

awwww Andrea! I am so sorry to hear that hun!  I think you made the right choice though, you have to look out for yourself  first. I hope that in the end things can be worked out or else you can recover, I know it tuff! We're here for ya girl! hang in there! Im sending you all my love!   

dont worry about this weekend and the lack of food. like Jillybean said, at least you didnt go wild on bad foods. just try and eat what you can today to make up for the loss! just think of how good that cc and pp would be tonite!  
hope you have a great workout hun, maybe that will help relieve some stress! If you need to talk let me know!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh, this has been just such a shitty week!!!  

I had planned on going  back to the Y yesterday, but it just didn't happen!! I'm going today no matter what!!!

My meals still kinda have sucked, but I'm getting better.   Yesterday I had a salad w/ 5 oz. chicken, 1 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup fiber one, 2 carrots and a few soy crisps.

Today so far I've kept my breakfast down (1/2 cup cc and 1/2 cup fiber one w/ 7 peanuts).  I'm going to do legs today and I've got a body sculpting class tonight.  

Things are still pretty shitty with Travis.  He's saying he's going to go to counseling and what not, and last night when I got home he had stopped by and put flowers all through the whole house (we're not staying together though).  I want to believe that he will change, but it's happened so many times that part of my is just not convinced, and I'm scared that if I let him come back and it happens again, I won't tell him to leave  I just don't know what to do


----------



## Jenny (Mar 11, 2004)

Aww, sweetie  I'm so sorry about the break up  That really sucks.. I think you made the right decision and I think you should stick to it. You don't need that in your life. Tell him to get into counseling and prove to you that he'll change, then you might think about it. You need to think about yourself and your future and he's putting you in danger, which you can't do to yourself..
PM me if you want to talk honey


----------



## Jenny (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh and sweetie, don't worry about diet right now, just try to make healthy choices


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Oh, this has been just such a shitty week!!!
> 
> I had planned on going  back to the Y yesterday, but it just didn't happen!! I'm going today no matter what!!!
> ...



awww sweetie dont worry about the slip ups right now. if youve come a lil bump in the road. things will get better, promise. they always do in the end. just stay strong and do the best the you can with everything. thats all that matters. 
Im sending a million bear hugs your way! 
Its good to hear that Travis is willing to get counceling and trying tochange, that shows the he truly cares about you hun and wants to make it work. like Jenny said, put yourself first and do what is best for you and make him be the one to prove he can change... it will take time but is he is serious about it, things can happen. people always say that a person cant change.. I dont believe that, I have seen it myself. Have faith and let time play its course. and in the mean time, just do everything for yourself!!  
Hope you have a great day girlie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Jenny and Jen- it feels good to have support  .  I just feel so lost right now.  I'm scared to take him back..... but I'm scared not to too.   

I went to the Y- I have absolutly NO strength.  Last week I was able to do 190 on the leg press, today I couldn't even do 170 10 times  .  I just felt so shitty being there I left!    I did the leg press, seated leg curl and leg lift and SL DB raises and then I left, I just felt so depressed.

Travis is acting like he's so depressed one minute and then like he doesn't give a shit the next minute. I just can't handle this.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

awww hunny dont worry about your strength not being there. you have been having a ruff time. totally understandable. 
hang in there hun, you may feel lost now, but Im certain things will work out someway or another! even if it seems like it wont now.. it will  
and you always have all our support girlie!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 12, 2004)

No class last night, long story, but of course it involves Travis and things just keep getting worse. 

Yesterdays meals:  CC and Fiber one w/ peanuts, apple, protein shake..... I tried to eat some chicken/rice/veggies but after two bites I threw up so I just said screw it!!  

I'm going to the Y at lunch today again.  I'm going to do some upper body exercises- try to get in as many muscle groups as I can since I missed so many workouts this week.  I've not done cardio one time  , but I've hardly been able to eat either and have had very little energy.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey hunny!!!   How are things going? I been thinking of you! Hope all is well!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey girl!! How are you??? Is Travis your boyfriend?? I hope all is well with you! I am here for you if you need to chat!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey girls  Hope all is well with ya'll.  Yes, Travis was my boyfriend   but we've had a lot of problems.   I guess if it's meant to be it will be ya know?? 

I'm doing better though:

Meals:

1- 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup cc, 6 peanuts, 6 soy crisps

2- lots of broccoli and carrotts (equaled 4 servings veggies), 1 can chicken, 5 peanuts

3- protein shake

4- 1 cup egg whites, 1 cup cabbabe,

Workout:  back and biceps, 30 minutes steady cardio

(I'm trying to increase my meals back up slowly. Meal 2 almost made me sick so I have to be careful what I eat)

I may do some cardio this evening and some crunches and stuff.  I just feel like working out, getting some of this stess out.  
   Travis has done nothing but get me even more pissed off at him  , so who knows what's going to happen there, but I'm going to make sure I'll look damn good- whether I'm with him or not!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats the attitude chickie!! Do this for you!!!   
I hope everything works out for you soon hun, takes time but hang in there! 
diets looking good, try and get back into the routine if you can but dont let it stress you out. small steps are the keys to bigger success! 
Hope your having a great day at work! its sooo rainy and gross here!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Morning everyone- hope your having a good day.  Got a good  back and biceps workout in last night and then did 30 minutes of cardio.

Meals today:

1:  1/2 cup lf cc, 1/2 cup fiber one, 5 peanuts, 5 soy crisps

2:  broccoli/carrots/cauliflower = 4 servings veggies, 1 can chicken, 1 cup cabbage

3:  protein shake  (I got some new protein- yummy  )

4:  egg whites, green beans or broccoli

Workout:  hamstrings, calves (may do some ab work tonight or a little cardio  , it helps clear my mind to stay busy.

I may also add in another protein shake w/ a few peanuts


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Girl, I'm sorry about Travis and him making you pissed off!!!! That sucks! 

You do have the right attitude though, keep it up! & Your meals look good & yummy!! What kind of protein did ya get??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll check the name of it tonight, but it's chocolate and creamy and yummy and...................  !! It was only like 15 bucks for a big container of it too!

How's things going with you Stace- work/baby wise?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Workout was good.  I'm going to get my legs sprayed (tan) after work.  I'm scared to do my whole body, so I'll just do them, hope it doesn't look funny   and then I'm going to go to the Y again.  I don't think I'll be able to do the actual machines (weight) because I don't want it to rub off, but I'm going to do some lunges/squats and cardio.  

I just drank a diet pepsi and now I feel soooooo bloated.  I ate my whole lunch today and didn't even feel at all sick.  

I think I'm going to have to get a PT job.  I was working at a convenience store on Saturdays but Travis wanted me to quit so I did.  Now I'm going to NEED the money big time.  A friend of mine use to work at Hooters and made really good money, I just don't know that I could do that.  Those guys talk a lot of shit and I may be tempted to knock their teeth down their throat.  .  Gotta figure something out though  I hate being broke!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey girlie glad you had a great workout!!  
HA I hope your legs dont look too funny!!  how long is it supposed to last for? a week? 

ughhh Pop makes me sooo bloated too!!  
Im glad that your able to eat more now!! 

Im sure that you can get another job easy! just turn on your sweet charm! Hooters! gosh that would pay great if you could put up with the crap from some guys! just try and ignore them, the money is worth it though in the long run! 
Have a great evening girlie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2004)

Morning  .  I was running soooo freaking late this morning  .  I got up at 7:25 and have to leave at 7:45 so I was in a major rush!!   But I made it, with wet hair and all! LOL!! 

Hope everyone wore green today- don't want to get pinched!!

Didn't have time to make breakfast or lunch so I grabbed some soy crisps when walking out the door   and I brought two protein shakes for later.  I've got some egg whites in the fridge at work, but I don't know how to make them in the microwave let alone how they would taste??  

Today is shoulder/chest/and tricep day  

Meals so far are looking like this:

Meal 1:  soy crisps

Meal 2:  protein shake

Workout

Meal 3:  protein shake, apple

Meal 4:  1 can chicken, veggies

Meal 5:  1 cup egg whites

Probably 30 minutes cardio tonight


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

Morning Andrea!!  
sorry to hear that your day stayed off rushed! I hate when that happens! 
oppsss I forgot it was St Pattys day!  I dont think I have green clothes though! 

microwaved egg whites arent bad! defintly have some, even with a lil pepper or anything they are tolerable! 
not quite the same as in a pan but not bad! and I wont just eat anything!  
try and get some more healthy fats in there today too girlie!! 
Hope you have a great workout!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2004)

Can I make a whole cup in the microwave at one time?  How long do I microwave for?


I did the spray tan on my legs and I'm going tanning today.  It doesn't look bad, but I don't like the way it looks on my toes!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Be careful how long you microwave/boil/cook any foods because you can take most of the nutrients out of them.

There isn't a lot of food today in your diet...How come?  I do hope you're taking a multi-Vitamin

How are you feeling today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> There isn't a lot of food today in your diet...How come?  I do hope you're taking a multi-Vitamin
> 
> How are you feeling today?



Hey Babsie  

I was running super duper late this morning so I didn't have anytime to make my normal lunch so I'm having to subside off of protein shakes.  I'll be sure to pack ahead tonight because a shake and apple isn't much of a lunch!!  My foods been pretty light here latley because of all of the problems I've been having with my ex, but I'm increasing it back up slowly.

I'm feeling pretty good today though- how about you?


I just had an awesome workout!!  I used nothing but the barbell, dumbbells and cables but I'm feeling it, especially my shoulders right now.  If I go back tonight, I'm going to do a couple of the chest machines and the tricep machine


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

AWESOME!!  glad you had a great workout girl!! 

your doing great increasing the food intake back up.. it wont take long!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> 
> Meal 4:  1 can chicken, veggies
> 
> ...




Changes:  Meal 4:  1 can chicken, mushrooms, 1 c. egg whites
                 Meal 5:  2/3 c. egg whites, veggies, soy crisps

Did some more weights at the gym last night and then did 30 minutes cardio  .

TODAY:

Woke up starving!!  

Meal 1:  1/3 c. egg whites, veggies, 3/4 cup fiber one, 3/4 cup lf cottage cheese, 20 soy crisps (I'm locking these things up!!)

Is that too much food at once? 

Workout:  abs, 20 minutes cardio

Meal 2:  lettuce mix, cabbage, mushrooms, 1 can chicken

Power Sculpting Class (1 hour)
20 minutes cardio
Tanning Bed

Meal 3:  salad w/ 1/2 cup egg whites, 4 oz. chicken

Meal 4:  protein shake, 1 tbs. peanut butter

I'm taking some tylenol pm's and going to bed EARLY!! Ever since Travis and I broke up I haven't had more that 4 hours sleep a night, it's really catching up with me  !!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Morning chickie!!  
lol having some troubles controling those soy crisps? perhaps when they are gone it'd be time to say au-revoir for a while! 
and no that wasnt too much food at once at meal 1 today either! Im glad you ended up eating more yestarday too! 
are you still taking your fishy caps??  

aww girlie hope you get lots of rest tonite!! try and pamper yourself a lil, take a nice hot bath, relax and then get a good nites sleep!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Morning chickie!!
> lol having some troubles controling those soy crisps? perhaps when they are gone it'd be time to say au-revoir for a while!
> 
> ...



Not like I should be, I really need to work on that, I'm still taking 1-2 a day but I'll work on upping it.  Could I take 2 in the morning and 2 at night?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 18, 2004)

Does anyone ever add cottage cheese to their protein shakes along with ice to make them thicker?  How's it taste with the added cottage cheese?


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

That actually sounds good-sometimes I just blend cottage cheese and protein in the blender, with a little water and 1T sf jam-it tastes like strawberry cheesecake! (not liquidy like a shake though)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Ive added cottage cheese to my shakes A LOT. when I am out of a blend(casein/egg - slower digesting) Ill add the cc to my shake. tastes great and makes em real smooth!!  

Jillybean that sounds good too! 

Andrea- how about 2 in the morning and 3 at nite?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Andrea- how about 2 in the morning and 3 at nite?



Okay- but only because I love you so!!!  

Powersculpting class was good last night and afterwards I did 25 minutes of cardio and then went to tan.  Meals went as planned except I added in about 1/3 cup of cottage cheese to my shake- yummy !!

Todays workout:  legs (quads and calves)

Meals today:

1:  2 scoops protein

workout

2:  salad (lettuce, cabbage, carrots, zucchini) 1 can tuna, 1 medium green apple

tanning
workout

3:  1 cup egg whites, lots of broccoli, 25 soy crisps

4:  2 scoops protein, 1 tbs. peanut butter

I may add in another meal of cottage cheese and either pb or fiber one or protein powder???    Just depends on what I'm doing tonight and where I'm at  

Tomorrow I'm going to hit the gym for a longer cardio session- maybe 45 minutes???

Jill- that cheesecake sounds yummy, I think I'll have to try that one?  What kind of sf jam do you use?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

good girl! you listen so well! those fishy caps arent too hard to swallow!  

hope you had some great workouts today! they were well planned chickie!  
and defintly add in meal 5 if you can!  

your doing so great, glad to see thing are getting back on track hun!  
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Just wanted to say HI!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Stacey!! Thanks for stopping by!   How's everything going with you?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

Good Monday Andrea!!  
hope your having a great day! 
check your email!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey everyone!!  

Haven't updated in a few days.  Diet's still good, still haven't gotten back into those morning cardio sessions, but I will!    Been doing 20-30 minutes at night about four times a week though. 

Meals today:

1:  1 carb control yogurt (60 cal.), 1/2 cup lf cc, 1/2 cup fiber one, apple soy crisp 

2:  1 boca burger, 1 pickle, soy crisp  (I promise- one serving every other day from here on out!!)

Workout:  Legs

3:  salad (lettuce, cabbage, cucumber, carrotts) 4 oz. chicken

Workout:  rest of legs, cardio

4:  1 cup egg whites, broccoli or green beans

I'm taking 5 fish oils a day too.  Those things are so freaking big!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey honey~ Looks like your doing good!! Thats great your up to 5 fish oil pills a day!!!

Have a great day


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

those fish caps arent big! hahaha its all in your head!  glad your up to 5! woo hoo! I knew u could do it!! 

dont worry about the morning cardio girlie, if youve been doing it at night thats great too!  

and if you could fit a 5th meal in too... that would be good!  

hope you have a great day girlie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 26, 2004)

Morning!

Went to the doctor yesterday for some blood work, haven't gotten any of my results back yet.  I weighed on the scale and I'm at 143, still not where I want to be but I'm getting closer. 

Meals however sucked yesterday.  I made a protein shake with 1 scoop protein, 1 carb control yogurt, 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese.  Had that for breakfast.  Travis and I had our LAST world war yesterday afternoon so I had no appetitie so last night I ate 1 can of tuna and some spinach leaves.  That's it- for the whole freaking day.    But I guess it's better than downing a shit load of cookies or candy like I use to would have done!!  

Did 15 minutes on the exercise bike last night and then did a light shoulder/chest/tricep workout.  Missed my class  , I was so bumming, I love that class  !!  Oh well, there's always next Thursday.  

Meals today are:

1:  1 carb control yogurt, 1/2 cup lf cc, 1/2 cup fiber one

2:  veggie delight salad from subway, 1 can tuna

*Don't really know about later.  Probably egg whites and veggies and a protein shake w/ peanut butter.

Workouts today:  legs- quads and calves, cardio- 30 minutes

Tomorrow I'm going to do shoulder/chest/tricep and hit them good!!  And I might do a pilates tape too w/ some cardio.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey girl.. Sorrry about your spat with Travis  That stinks!! Your right, at least you didn't go on a binge on junk. Just eat better today.. I bet you were a little hungry this morning huh??  I did that last week and the next day I was STARVING.

have a good day!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Nc! 
Sorry I haven't checked in for so long  Things look good in here  What is happening with you and Travis, are you going to continue seeing him?

Have a great weekend


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey girls- things are going okay today  

I was pretty hungry this morning, but my nerves are still shaky so I still don't have my normal appetite yet.   !!

Travis and I are over.  We were together for three years and it sucks and hurts like hell, but I guess life has to go on!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey sweetiepie!  
Hope your having a better day today! try and get lots of good food in today to make up for yestarday! Im truly soo sorry things worked out the way they did hun. In the long run Im sure its for the best.. especially for you! need to take care of #1!  

Have fun doing legs today!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

Afternoon fairlady!  
Hope your having a great monday hun! 
check your mail when you get a chance!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Love your avi- it's too cute!!  

Weekend was so-so.  No workouts, but diet was clean foods with drinks.  I made this new drink that is soooo freakin good.

2 shots of rasberry flavored vodka
1 orange flavored vodka
1 rum
1 watermelon pucker
a little water

Enjoy!!  

The only thing I ate that was bad for me was Saturday night/Sunday morning, we all went to McDonald's and I got a grilled chicken salad- no dressing, but ate the croutons and was to drunk to pick the bacon off  , but I guess it could have been a lot worse!


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

No doubt-I would have got a flurry! Havent had one in months!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 30, 2004)

Well everything just keeps getting worse and worse.

Meals yesterday:  1/2 c. fiber one, 1/2 c. lf cc.

No appetite- drama, drama, drama!

I just don't think it can get any worse.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

HEY! HOW ARE YOU DOING??? Remember we are here for you girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Stace, thanks girl- your a doll  !  I'm doing okay, it's getting easier.  

I think I'm going to start a new journal- one for me, about me, and getting my life together and of course, my body where I want it!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

You go girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

hey honey.. I think thats a great idea!!


----------

